

Facebook Investors Cash Out - mef
http://online.wsj.com/article/SB10000872396390444375104577593711737087098.html

======
sadga
Employee morale could be improved quickly by approximately doubling everyone's
equity stake, to match IPO valuation, financed by Zuck and others, to better
match the insider sell-off price and the rank-and-file equity value
expectations.

